

GFYCAT – better gif - Walkman
http://gfycat.com/

======
anigbrowl
Put some of the _About_ material on the landing page, nobody trusts a counter
and an upload button on their own besides experienced hackers.

Having said that, awesome and I will use this for everything and as often as
possible.

